# Live Off Grid in Beautiful Colorado



## KKBETH77 (Sep 9, 2016)

287+ acres on the White River with a 3 bedroom 2 bath mobile home. Solar electricity with a back up generator, a permitted well and water rights give you the start you need for independence. $349,900 http://www.raven-realty.com


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks rough but that is a good price for out there and Water Rights are a Big thing.

big rockpile


----------

